# Spektrum dx6i problem



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a Spektrum DX6i that I believe is giving me a problem. I run live steam and have replaced my servos and have new receivers. When I bind the transmitter to the receiver as recommended it
looks as though it has binded the correctway and when I remove bind plug and place battery in right spot, it just flickers.
I have been usung the transmitter a long time and have not had this problem before.
Shud I just replace the transmitter.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

artgibson said:


> I have a Spektrum DX6i that I believe is giving me a problem. I run live steam and have replaced my servos and have new receivers. When I bind the transmitter to the receiver as recommended it
> looks as though it has binded the correctway and when I remove bind plug and place battery in right spot, it just flickers.
> I have been usung the transmitter a long time and have not had this problem before.
> Shud I just replace the transmitter.


Art,
Only 2 things occur to me. 
1. Put fresh batteries in the transmitter, and make sure the battery on the recvr is also charged.
I had a DSM2 recvr (Orange, not Spectrum) that I recently had to bind and the transmitter (Deltang TX20) sat and flickered [blinked very rapidly] as my TX battery was low. I suspect the same will happen with the recvr.

2. Not sure what you mean by putting the battery in the right spot (? different connectors on the recvr ?) Just make sure you are following the correct sequence to bind. I think it is: plug in bind plug, power up RX, hold bind/train switch on TX and power up TX. Then, after RX lights up solid, release TX and turn off, then power down RX.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete
You correct. My battery for the transmitter is faulty. I checked the voltage on it but it was wrong. I drove across Houston to an R/C place and got new battery and all seems to be working fine. I needed it for steam up this weekend at Zube.
Thanks for your reply


----------

